# Looking for older musicians



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

*Looking for older musicians for Blues/Rock*

Actually anyone 35 or older. I probably should have said mature. Older makes it sound like I'm canvassing retirement homes for talent.:smile:
I'm just looking for a band that does blues/rock and is looking for a guitar player, or vocals and a keyboard for another project I'd like to put together in the Toronto area.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

hey - 38 yr old amateur guitarist here - with the bug for putting a band together

I'm in the Oshawa area, but a Toronto area setup is fine with me.....

are you sill looking?

PS - I know a drummer as well - I haven't talked to him in a while, but I am pretty sure he is not actively involved in any band right now


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Slidewinder: did you see the post from Ed2000 "looking for old farts"? Check him out, he's a friend of mine.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

I turn 52 next week, slidewinder (!).


----------



## marcusbucci (Jan 30, 2008)

*guitar player*

hi, im only 20...but i can play very well. blues is my speacialty. i kno u want someone older but u said u wanted good players...well i think u should give me a shot, im a mature guy who loves to play and i have the talent to show it. i live in toronto. [email protected] is my email if u want to reach me. talk to you later.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Slidewinder said:


> Actually anyone 35 or older. I probably should have said mature. Older makes it sound like I'm canvassing retirement homes for talent.:smile:
> I'm just looking for a band that does blues/rock and is looking for a guitar player, or vocals and a keyboard for another project I'd like to put together in the Toronto area.


Oh man, that's depressing. I spent so long being "the kid" (gigging and recording at 16 with older players, being sneaked into clubs to play because I was underage). I blink and now I'm way older than your old fart criterion (less than a week of my 30s to go). Where did the bit in the middle go?

Good luck with your search.
(All you need to do is say "Jimi Hendrix" and it they say "Who?" You say "Next!")


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

Actually I was looking for players that are at least 35.
I don't care if you're in your 60's as long as you can play and still like to get out there and have a good time.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Slidewinder said:


> Actually anyone 35 or older. I probably should have said mature. Older makes it sound like I'm canvassing retirement homes for talent.:smile:


Hey, your interrupting my nap!:zzz:


----------

